# New travel website



## layladyjay (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey everybody

i have just put my website live and was wondering if i could get any feedback on it. This might be to do with the amount of pictures included....too many maybe? The deign of the websie....easy or difficult to navigate? Quality of the photography on show...Are there any images that you might leave out? Anyway anything at all would be useful as this site is going to be quite important to me. All advice welcome/ good and bad! Thanks very much and I hope to hear from you soon!

Wix.com jms created by jmshannon85 based on fashion-gallery


----------



## spluge (Apr 2, 2012)

I found it a bit difficult to scroll through your images on the front page and it wasn't just loading time... You could use an arrow in the slide show or have a preview of the images in thumbnails below. Images look great.


----------



## R3d (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree, an arrow would make scrolling easier.  It looks slick, but the scrolling is difficult.


----------



## adichiru (Apr 2, 2012)

I likle it.
Maybe the movement of images is a little bit too fast or sensitive to mouse movement but I would change anything else if you like it like that.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

does not work ... I only get the entry logo, thn click on enter, and then I get a blank page (firefox)


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

oh wait, it just took ages to load (although i have a fast connection) ...


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2012)

Low contrast text sucks because it is more difficult to read!

Is that supposed to be a tire behind your first name on the splash page?


----------

